# how much would you pay for a dog?



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Above 2 million dollars? 

http://www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/Tibeta-Mastiff-red-expensive/2011/03/17/id/389781


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

$1.50 for one with onions and mustard!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

What a stupid- stupid up side down world that we live in.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Annika Friberg said:


> Above 2 million dollars?
> 
> http://www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/Tibeta-Mastiff-red-expensive/2011/03/17/id/389781


Queen Victoria ? George !V ? I doubt it, but then I don't believe everything I read. 

Daily rag is it ?


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Queen Victoria ? George !V ? I doubt it, but then I don't believe everything I read.
> 
> Daily rag is it ?


If there's anyone on the board who reads Chinese, maybe they can track it back to the source (Chinese media I presume) and confirm it :razz:



> $1.50 for one with onions and mustard!


I thought they cost more than that nowadays! At least $2-3.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Annika Friberg said:


> I thought they cost more than that nowadays! At least $2-3.



$.99 at DQ


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> $.99 at DQ


Oh, okay! Forget that Tibetan Red Mastiff I was waitlisted for then...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

So far, i've paid $6,500. I'm scared to ask for the next bunch, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> $1.50 for one with onions and mustard!


Howard you've got way too much free time on your hands=D>=D>

Truth be told I'd spend no more than 2k for a green dog & that depends on lineage & working ability and if he will be good for the program.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Retirement will do that to you...David when are you taking that leap!?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Retirement will do that to you...David when are you taking that leap!?


I told the department I'd stay until March of 2013, as long as I was having fun. We'll see.

DFrost


----------

